# Mogadore....



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...she always willing to give up a few suprises.. well all on the fly.. fish to the pre spawn gills, and wow all on a miss priss #8 bought at Walmart I'm to lazy to tye them .. lol ..Nice booming casts while in the pontoon boat! From 7-9 pm not non stop but it was fun! Why have they not opened the north dam gate to the road thanks for the walk with my boat down the road no big deal ,but this does keep alot pf people fishing the nicer waters on vthe mog! Has anyone heard of some type of subdivision going on the mog? I was talking to a young man, and he seemed to think mogs fishing days are numbered! 4-lmb 1-3#, a bunch of bull gills no hens all males!


----------



## Spion Kopp (Apr 16, 2004)

Tom the gate isnt opened because currently Mogadore isnt being run by anyone. The YMCA stopped taking care of it, has no rangers patrolling there, and from my understanding they are auctioning off all the boats from the boathouse( No aluminum hatch this year...Yay!).

From what Ive heard they are trying to get the City of Akron to take over management of the property. I havent heard anything about a subdivision, but it wouldnt suprise me in the least. Akron wants its water supply, but it doesnt want to pay to take care of it.

Course it always cheesed me off that I live less than a mile from the lake and I had to spend $40 bucks a year to put a boat in the thing.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..give me a yell some time when I'm not boating mog maybe we can fling flies, and lies some time!


----------



## Spion Kopp (Apr 16, 2004)

Sure man. I usually dont start my season on Mogadore till June or so, right now Im concentrating on stream smallies when I get a chance.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Mogadore is managed by the City of Akron. The YMCA did not renew it's lease. Akron does not have the $$$ to run the boathouse, campground, beach, etc., to pay for the high insurance costs to do such a thing. So, they decided to offer boat stakes for free and to waive the launch permits, making it a "use at own risk" venture. The gate is closed and locked because they're re-surfacing the road back there, from what I here. Seems progress is sloow as molasses running up hill. The boats are not going to be auctioned this year, but possibly next. I have several contacts with the City of Akron and they will let me know when the day is for auction. As far as development, I don't know. The City of Akron has water rights and some of the adjoining land. Other surrounding cities have other parts. If there is any development, I'd look at all the towns/townships that border the lake and their plans. I don't know if there are any land swaps or sales going on, but I doubt it. The lake is patrolled by rangers and watercraft officers. If anyone is out there and sees violations, they are asked to contact the Portage County Sheriff's office. The fishing is still great out there, so we all need to keep an eye on it and take care of the resource.

Just thought I'd try and clear up some stuff.

Carl


----------

